
Ask HN: How do you monitor your LAN traffic? - alistproducer2
I was getting terrible speeds for several nights in a row and suspected something might be happening on my network. I installed pi-hole (DNS logger) and it&#x27;s helped me a bit.<p>I was wondering what kind of setup other HN people have.
======
gargravarr
I pay for VPN access, so to ensure all my traffic (regardless of device) goes
through the VPN, I have a VM running on my home server (it could run on the
server itself) acting as a gateway. All internet traffic goes through the VPN.
Doing this meant I had to take DHCP away from my router (or configure each
host's gateway manually) but for the setup I run, it's beneficial.

The other advantage is that I can log into the machine via SSH and run tcpdump
or Wireshark and get an immediate idea of what traffic is passing between my
network and the internet. Because all my traffic goes through the VM, it's the
closest to running packet sniffing on a home router as I can get.

